# Qué te recuerda esa foto (análisis gramatical)



## Pitt

Hola:

Quisiera saber si mi análisis gramatical es correcto:

_¿*Qué* te recuerda esa foto? Me recuerda *la primavera* > Me* la* recuerda._
qué/la primavera/la = complemento directo
te/me = complemento indirecto

Saludos


----------



## conjugación

Me parece que así está bien y se trataría de un anális sintáctico


----------



## Pitt

¡Muchas gracias! Quisiera saber si también es posible:

¿*A* qué te recuerda esa foto?

Saludos


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Pitt said:


> Quisiera saber si también es posible: ¿*A* qué te recuerda esa foto?


 
A mí me parece perfecta esta frase.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Puede que esté equivocado, pero no me suena muy bien ¿A qué...? para referirnos a una cosa.

Yo diría:

¿A quién te recuerda...? Me refiero a una persona

¿Qué te recuerda...? Aquí puede ser unacosa, un lugar, etc.

Saludos


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Paco, ¿no dirías _a qué cosa te recuerda esa foto_? Pues igual, pero sin _cosa_... ¿no?


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

*a2*. Preposición. Se exponen a continuación las cuestiones dudosas más frecuentes que plantea su uso:

*1.1.* Uso forzoso:
*h) *Ante los pronombres indefinidos cuyo referente es una persona (_alguien, alguno, nadie, ninguno, todos, uno, _etc.), salvo cuando funcionan como complemento directo del verbo _haber_ (→ 1.3e): _Llévate a alguien a la fiesta; No conozco a nadie; Os necesito a todos._ Con verbos como _buscar, encontrar, hallar, necesitar _o_ tener,_ la preposición puede aparecer o no: _Busco (a) alguien que me ayude; No necesito (a) nadie que me acompañe_.
*i) *Ante los relativos de persona _quien, el que, la que _y sus plurales, cuando ejercen la función de complemento directo del verbo subordinado:_ Ese es el hombre a quien_ o _al que golpearon_. A diferencia de _quien,_ el relativo _que,_ cuando tiene antecedente de persona y se usa sin artículo, nunca lleva preposición en función de complemento directo: _Las personas que amamos_... (no _Las personas a que amamos_...).
*j) *Ante el pronombre interrogativo de persona _quién:_ _¿A quién buscas? ¿A quiénes visteis en la fiesta?;_ y ante el pronombre interrogativo _cuál_ referido a persona: _¿A cuál de los dos_ _encontraste llorando?_


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Paco, ¿no dirías _a qué cosa te recuerda esa foto_? Pues igual, pero sin _cosa_... ¿no?


 
La verdad, no creo que haya usado nunca "¿a qué cosa te recuerda...?

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

Lo veo así:

_¿Qué te recuerda esa foto? Me recuerda el verano._
qué/el verano = complemento directo, 

_¿A qué te recuerda esa foto?Me recuerda al verano._

Saludos


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Pitt said:


> ¿Qué te recuerda esa foto? Me recuerda el verano.
> qué/el verano = complemento directo,
> ¿A qué te recuerda esa foto?Me recuerda al verano.


 
Yo veo correcta también la segunda frase, y c_re_o que es la que usaría en primer lugar.
*recordar(se)*. 1. Verbo irregular: se conjuga como contar.
2. En el español general culto este verbo es transitivo (recordar [algo]) en sus acepciones más comunes:
d) Dicho de una persona o de una cosa, ‘asemejarse [a otra]’: «El caso recuerda el de la campesina Elvia Cortés» (VGalicia [Esp.] 18.12.00). Es frecuente en este caso que el complemento directo de cosa vaya, como el de persona, precedido de la preposición a: «Su tocado recuerda a los tocados clásicos» (Gala Ulises [Esp. 1975]).
_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## AnitaBig

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Yo veo correcta también la segunda frase, y c_re_o que es la que usaría en primer lugar.



De acuerdo contigo, aldonzalorenzo. Yo también utilizaría la opción con "a". 
En el caso particular de la oración de Pitt, me da la sensación de que la primavera casi casi está personificada. Al menos a mí me parece que no la vemos como una "cosa". 
Saludos!


----------



## Lurrezko

AnitaBig said:


> De acuerdo contigo, aldonzalorenzo. Yo también utilizaría la opción con "a".
> En el caso particular de la oración de Pitt, me da la sensación que la primavera casi casi está personificada. Al menos a mí me parece que no la vemos como una "cosa".
> Saludos!



Yo también estoy de acuerdo con Aldonza. Lo digo siempre con *a*.


----------



## Pitt

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Yo veo correcta también la segunda frase, y c_re_o que es la que usaría en primer lugar.
> *recordar(se)*. 1. Verbo irregular: se conjuga como contar.
> 2. En el español general culto este verbo es transitivo (recordar [algo]) en sus acepciones más comunes:
> d) Dicho de una persona o de una cosa, ‘asemejarse [a otra]’: «El caso recuerda el de la campesina Elvia Cortés» (VGalicia [Esp.] 18.12.00). Es frecuente en este caso que el complemento directo de cosa vaya, como el de persona, precedido de la preposición a: «Su tocado recuerda a los tocados clásicos» (Gala Ulises [Esp. 1975]).
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
Lo entiendo así: Sólo se usa la preposición *a *para cosas de la misma categoría: Su_ *tocado* recuerda a los* tocados* clásicos._
Pero en mi ejemplo se trata de cosas diferentes: *la foto* - *el verano*. 

Saludos


----------



## AnitaBig

Pitt said:


> Lo entiendo así: Sólo se usa la preposición *a *para cosas de la misma categoría: Su_ *tocado* recuerda a los* tocados* clásicos._
> Pero en mi ejemplo se trata de cosas diferentes: *la foto* - *el verano*.
> 
> Saludos



Mmm... creo que es justo una coincidencia que en ejemplo del Diccionario se repitiera la misma palabra .
¿No te suena bien "_Me recuerda *a* la primavera_"?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Pitt said:


> Lo entiendo así: Sólo se usa la preposición *a *para cosas de la misma categoría: Su_ *tocado* recuerda a los* tocados* clásicos._
> Pero en mi ejemplo se trata de cosas diferentes: *la foto* - *el verano*.


Yo como Anita no lo entiendo así. Me parece una simple coincidencia.
Por ejemplo, imagina que me voy -a mi edad- con mis hermanos de excursión, los cuatro solos. Y uno me dice: _¿No te recuerda* a* nuestra infancia, cuando íbamos etc.? _
O, en otra situación, vemos un arcón de madera como los que tenía mi abuela y alguien de mi familia dice: _¿No te recuerda *a *la abuela?_ (Y parecido físico de mi abuela con un arcón ninguno, gracias a Dios ).


----------



## Pitt

AnitaBig said:


> Mmm... creo que es justo una coincidencia que en ejemplo del Diccionario se repitiera la misma palabra .
> ¿No te suena bien "_Me recuerda *a* la primavera_"?


 
Entiendo perfectamente:
_Esto me recuerda *la primavera* > Esto me *la *recuerda._
la primavera/la = complemento directo

Pero no entiendo:
_Esto me recuerda *a la primavera > *Esto me recuerda .... (?)_
En general para un complemento directo de cosa no se usa la preposición *a*.

No entiendo que ambas construcciones son correctas (con y sin *a*). 

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Pitt said:


> Entiendo perfectamente:
> *(1)* _Esto me recuerda *la primavera* > Esto me *la *recuerda._
> la primavera/la = complemento directo
> 
> Pero no entiendo:
> *(2) *_Esto me recuerda *a la primavera > *Esto me recuerda .... (?)_
> En general para un complemento directo de cosa no se usa la preposición *a*.
> 
> No entiendo que ambas construcciones sean correctas (con y sin *a*).
> 
> Saludos


 
En el caso *(**1)* el verbo _recordar_ tiene el significado de "llevar algo a la memoria de alguien", es decir, "esto hace que yo recuerde la primavera".

En el caso *(2)* el verbo _recordar_ podría tener el significado de "asemejarse a", "parecerse a" y de esta forma puede aparecer con _a_ o sin ella delante del OD.
Lo que a mí me parece es que *sobra el pronombre "me" *de la misma manera que no tendría razón de ser si, en lugar de "recordar", empleáramos cualquiera de estos verbos: semejar, asemejar(se) o parecer(se):

Esto se asemeja a la primavera.
Esto se parece a la primavera.
Esto semeja la primavera.
Esto parece la primavera.

Así lo explica el DPD:



> c) Dicho de una persona o de una cosa, *‘traer [otra] a la memoria de alguien, por su similitud con ella o por estar de algún modo relacionada con ella’*: _«Benigna, usted me recuerda a mi madre»_ (Díaz _Neruda_ [Chile 1991]); _«Esto me recuerda el caso de una señora que consultaba al doctor Bouvard sobre un remedio entonces en boga y le pedía su parecer»_ (Fisas _Historias_ [Esp. 1983]).
> 
> d) Dicho de una persona o de una cosa, *‘asemejarse [a otra]’*: _«El caso recuerda el de la campesina Elvia Cortés»_ (_VGalicia_ [Esp.] 18.12.00). Es frecuente en este caso que el complemento directo de cosa vaya, como el de persona, precedido de la preposición _a: «Su tocado recuerda a los tocados clásicos»_ (Gala _Ulises_ [Esp. 1975]).


----------



## Leopold

Mi granito de arena:

Yo diría que "RECORDAR algo" y "RECORDAR a algo" son igualmente correctos, pero al menos en mi variedad, o en mi cabeza, tienen diferente significado.

Para el sentido que el Pitt parece querer expresar yo siempre usaría la preposición:

1. ¿A qué te recuerda esta foto? Me recuerda a la primavera. 

Desde mi punto de vista "a la primavera" aquí no es un objeto directo por mucho que diga el DPD, sino un suplemento o un complemento preposicional. Ya que como se ha dicho no se puede sustituir por el pronombre de objeto directo. Este verbo tendría el sentido de "traer a la memoria" (por ser parecida o por lo que sea). [remember]


2. [Contexto: En la foto aparece una imagen de una medalla de oro olímpica, la persona que contesta a la pregunta es un deportista que aspira a llegar muy alto.] 

¿Qué te recuerda esta foto? Me recuerda que tengo que esforzarme día a día para llegar a alcanzar mi objetivo.

El ejemplo es un poco forzado. Pero se ven casos en por ejemplo:

- Mi hermana vendrá a cenar esta noche.
- Ah, eso me recuerda que tengo que devolverle el libro que me prestó.

Aquí el significado sería, "hace que no olvide algo que tengo que hacer". [remind]

No sé si los demás lo veis igual. Pero como he dicho, yo nunca diría el ejemplo de Pitt sin preposición.


----------



## Istriano

> *remind *
> 
> _transitive verb _
> recordarle a, hacerle acordar a (RPl);
> 
> *don't remind me!* (_colloquial_) ¡no me lo recuerdes!, ¡no me hagas acordar! (RPl);
> 
> 
> *he reminds me of my grandfather me* recuerda a mi abuelo, me hace
> acordar a mi abuelo (RPl)


 (Oxford Spanish Dicrionary)


Más ejemplos aquí: http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=remind

Se dice: _ recordarle algo_ o _recordarle a alguien_. 
No se dice: _recordarle a algo_.


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo uso la construcción exactamente igual al modo en que ha explicado Leopold más arriba: hay un matiz evidente entre la inclusión o exclusión de la preposición. Qué lástima que el DPD no lo recoja. Veo que Leopold es paisano mío, quizá sea un uso regional.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Yo uso la construcción exactamente igual al modo en que ha explicado Leopold más arriba: hay un matiz evidente entre la inclusión o exclusión de la preposición. Qué lástima que el DPD no lo recoja. Veo que Leopold es paisano mío, quizá sea un uso regional.


 
No creo que sea un uso regional (a no ser que Castilla y Cataluña formen una sola región ).Yo también coincido, lo usaría como Leopold: _Esta foto me recuerda a la primavera_. (En cuanto al análisis sintáctico, ni idea: no me meto).
Otro ejemplo: _Los 'donuts' de chocolate envueltos en papel marrón me recuerdan a mi infancia_.


----------



## Pitt

Leopold said:


> 1. ¿A qué te recuerda esta foto? Me recuerda a la primavera.
> 
> Desde mi punto de vista "a la primavera" aquí no es un objeto directo por mucho que diga el DPD, sino un suplemento o un complemento preposicional. Ya que como se ha dicho no se puede sustituir por el pronombre de objeto directo. Este verbo tendría el sentido de "traer a la memoria" (por ser parecida o por lo que sea). [remember]


 
Yo también creo que *a la primavera* es un suplemento (no un complemento directo):

¿A qué te recuerda esta foto? Me recuerda *a la primavera* > Me recuerda *a ella*.

¿Es la sustitución por *a ella* correcto? 
¿Es *te/me* un complemento directo?

Me gustaría saber tu opinión.

Saludos


----------



## Leopold

Sí, la sustitución es correcta, suena un poco forzada, pero diría que es correcta. Suena mejor "me la recuerda", pero porque es más frecuente, pero tiene otro significado. Diría que no suele convertirse en pronombre el suplemento. Quizás "eso": Me recuerda a eso.

- Mi hermano siempre me recuerda esa frase de mi padre. (Mi hermano me la recuerda: reminds)

-Mi hermano me recuerda a mi infancia. (Mi hermano me recuerda a ella/a eso: brings memories)

Te/De no es complemento directo, sino indirecto (dativo). En tercera persona sería "Le recuerda a la primavera", no "*Lo recuerda a la primavera".

PS: Soy andaluz, pero perfectamente puede ser un españolismo, un regionalismo peninsular.


----------



## Pinairun

¿Nadie por ahí, en todo el mundo hispanohablante, usa el verbo "recordar" con el significado de "asemejarse" o "parecerse"?

¿Estaré sola en el mundo, con la única compañía del DPD?


----------



## swift

Yo sí lo uso como tú, Pinairun. No estamos solos.


----------



## Istriano

¿Qué nos dice Google?


"me recuerda la primavera"   321
*"me recuerda a la primavera"  45 300*

"me recuerda el verano" 7 790
*"me recuerda al verano" 14 900 *

"foto me recuerda eso"  9
*"foto me recuerda a eso" 618

*
En los diccionarios:


> a) Cambridge compact English-Spanish:
> *  This place reminds me of a place we used to go when I was small*
> _ Este sitio me recuerda a un lugar donde íbamos cuando yo era  pequeño._
> 
> 
> 
> b) Oxford Spanish Dictionary:
> *She reminded him of that summer in Paris.*
> _Le recordó aquel verano en París._
> 
> c) Grandiccionario de uso del Español Actual (SGEL)
> *Recordar*: Traer algo a la memoria de alguien: _Quiero recordar al lector mi situación de entonces._
> 
> d) Manual Seco:
> 
> Normalmente es transitivo: _¿Recuerdas
> lo que nos pasó allí? _(En América, frecuentemente
> intransitivo con de: _«Recordaba
> demasiado bien de las veces que siendo niño
> visitaba a su padre»_, Krohn, trad. Zweig,
> Maestros, 55; cf. Kany, 354.) También puede
> usarse como absoluto: _No recuerdo._ Aunque
> hay testimonios antiguos («Al recordarme de
> aquel beso y de aquellas palabras de despedida
> », Valera, Pepita Jiménez, 106; «Yo veré
> si se recuerda / que me ha visto alguna vez»,
> Vega, Verbena, 271), no es normal hoy el uso
> pronominal, ya sea como transitivo, ya sea
> como intransitivo con de: «¿No te recuerdas
> de aquel día?» (Pemán, Antología, 20), igualmente
> registrado en América (Kany, 354).
> También existe un raro uso pronominal, con
> complemento de interés, en el cual el sujeto
> es lo recordado: recordársele, 'venirle a la
> memoria': _«Se le recordó que algunos Padres
> de la Iglesia habían sostenido la tesis»_ (Torrente,
> Saga, 268).


----------



## Leopold

Pinairun said:


> ¿Nadie por ahí, en todo el mundo hispanohablante, usa el verbo "recordar" con el significado de "asemejarse" o "parecerse"?
> 
> ¿Estaré sola en el mundo, con la única compañía del DPD?



Sí, a mí, pero con preposición.

- Este caso (me) recuerda al de hace unos años.

Pero mi impresión es que el significado, más que "asemejarse", sería "(me) recuerda por semejanza".

En cualquier caso parece que el uso de la preposición responde a variaciones dialectales y en Hispanoamérica parece más frecuente sin preposición.

Si miras en el CdE, aparecen ejemplos de ambas formas a ambos lados del Atlántico.
http://www.corpusdelespanol.org/?c=cde&q=6654069 (me recuerda a)
http://www.corpusdelespanol.org/?c=cde&q=6654061 (me recuerda + artículo/al)
http://www.corpusdelespanol.org/?c=cde&q=6654084 (recuerda a)
http://www.corpusdelespanol.org/?c=cde&q=6654349 (recuerda + artículo - aquí hay muchos resultados con otro significado, "ningún pueblo recuerda algo parecido")


----------



## Pinairun

swift said:


> Yo sí lo uso como tú, Pinairun. No estamos solos.


 
Cuán aliviada me siento.

¿Así, sin pronombres?
_Ese paisaje recuerda al de la Pampa._
_Eso recuerda a la Pampa._
_Este recuerda el paisaje de la Pampa._


----------



## swift

Así mismo.  Pero debo admitir que en la frase propuesta, me extrañaría un poco que alguien dijera "¿qué recuerda esta foto?". Aun así, a mí me parece posible y creo que hasta la he escuchado un par de veces: ¿qué recuerda esta imagen?


----------



## Istriano

Unas búsquedas (Google):

*''me  recuerda a la primavera''  44500*
''me recuerda la primavera''   333  (muy raro)

*''foto me  recuerda a esto'' 452 *
''foto me recuerda esto''   4 (muy  raro)

   Parece que ''recordar a algo'' es 100 veces más frecuente que ''recordar algo''.


----------



## Pitt

Según el DPD la construcción sin *a* es recomendable:
_¿Qué te recuerda esto?_
_Esto me recuerda el caso de una señora ..._(ejemplo del DPD)

Por eso creo que también es recomendable:
_¿Qué te recuerda esa foto?_
_Esa foto me recuerda la primavera._


----------



## swift

Pero eso es con OD inanimado, Pitt.


----------



## Pitt

swift said:


> Pero eso es con OD inanimado, Pitt.


 
Hola:

Creo que *el caso* y *la primavera* son complementos directos de cosa (= inanimado).


----------



## swift

Bueno, es lo que dije: no usas la preposición 'a' delante de OD inanimado: _Me recuerda las silampas en el campo._


----------



## Pinairun

Yo ya me paso al grupo de Pitt.


----------



## elprofe

¡Yo soy del grupo de la "a"! jejej


----------



## Istriano

Aquí está lo que me ha dicho un amigo mío (de Cadiz):



> Ciertamente, recordar funciona de un modo extraño. Cuando el complemento  directo es nominal, se utiliza siempre (creo) con preposición, como  bien indicas: _esta película me  recuerda a nuestra antigua casa en el campo_.
> 
> Aunque  también se utiliza sin ella:
> _Llamó  para recordarme el tiempo que pasamos juntos._
> 
> Parece que  depende de la intencionalidad: con preposición es fortuito, y sin  preposición es intencionado.
> 
> Cuando el complemento directo es  verbal, depende del significado. Con preposición, es un recuerdo del  pasado:
> 
> _La foto me ha recordado  a cuando vinimos de Marbella._
> 
> Sin preposición, es un  recuerdo del presente:
> 
> _Su  llamada me ha recordado que tengo que ir a regar las plantas de su piso._


----------

